# ouvrir fichier executable unix



## leonard (3 Avril 2010)

bonjour
je tourne avec mac os 10.5.8
j'ai cree il ya qqes années sous os 8 puis 9 des doc avec claris puis aplleworks et certains doc ne sont plus ouvrables par quelqu'application que ce soit
ces docs (souvent fabriqués en mode vectoriel )s'affichent avec le message exec en haut à gauche, dans la fenetre : lire les infos
ce qui est surprenant , c'est que des fichiers isus du même logiciel à qqes mois d'intervalle sont lisibles
même pb avec cabri geometre
je ne connais absolument pas le langage unix, donc terminal !!
merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2010)

Même si ces fichiers sont nommés par Mac OSX "fichier exécutable UNIX", ils n'en sont rien et le terminal ne te sera d'aucun utilité pour les lire. 
Il te faut trouver une vieille machine avec l'application ad-hoc pour le relire et éventuellement les sauvegarder sous un format plus universel encore d'actualité sur ta nouvelle machine.
Toutefois si tu as une âme d'aventurier et les logiciels qu'il te faut sous la main, tu peux tenter ta chance du côté des émulateurs.


----------



## daffyb (3 Avril 2010)

Un fichier n'ayant pas d'extension est considéré comme un "exécutable unix"
Ces fichiers sont toujours ouvrable avec le logiciel d'origine. Par exemple un fichier Word créé sous MacOS pré-X n'a pas obligatoire une extension en .doc. Il suffit de lui ajouter pour qu'il soit à nouveau reconnu.
Si tu installes AppleWorks et que tu essayes d'ouvrir ces fichiers avec lui, tu n'auras pas de problème.
hé oui, AppleWorks 6.2.9 tourne sous SnowLeopard ! Pour AppleWorks, l'extension est .cwk
En ce qui concerne CabriGeometre, connais pas&#8230;


----------



## leonard (4 Avril 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Un fichier n'ayant pas d'extension est considéré comme un "exécutable unix"
> Ces fichiers sont toujours ouvrable avec le logiciel d'origine. Par exemple un fichier Word créé sous MacOS pré-X n'a pas obligatoire une extension en .doc. Il suffit de lui ajouter pour qu'il soit à nouveau reconnu.
> Si tu installes AppleWorks et que tu essayes d'ouvrir ces fichiers avec lui, tu n'auras pas de problème.
> hé oui, AppleWorks 6.2.9 tourne sous SnowLeopard ! Pour AppleWorks, l'extension est .cwk
> En ce qui concerne CabriGeometre, connais pas



merci, mais j'ai beau ajouterl'extension.cwk, cela ne fait pas avancer le schmilblic, en dehors dufait que l'icone d'appleworks remplace celle avec exec
mais pour l'ouverture la réponse est : fichier endommagé


----------

